# Jerusalem Inlay Scene



## WoodenRanger (Jul 12, 2009)

Scene looking out from inside the walls of Jerusalem

whitetail deer antler

Wall- bethlehem olive
Door-walnut, ebony
Mountains-orange
Crosses-dogwood

Thanks for looking!


----------



## markgum (Jul 12, 2009)

AWESOME art. this is truly incrediable.   how long did it take to make it?


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, really nice work............ I'm talking lots of nice work!! Kinda reminds me of some of Eagle's work!


----------



## les-smith (Jul 12, 2009)

You need to submit that to the Pen Makers Guild. Awesome pen.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Holy $@#*, Well maybe just "HOLY..."


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dude, that is truly BEAUTIFUL!!! Wonderful work!


----------



## Justdon83 (Jul 13, 2009)

Truly a unique pen. 
I love the theme. 
Outstanding work!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nicely done.  looks great!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 13, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 13, 2009)

I appreciate that on two fronts, firstly as a Christian it reminds me of the origins of my faith, secondly as an artist it makes me droooll!! well done. Amos


----------



## JWH (Jul 13, 2009)

Awe-Inspiring!!!


----------



## gaeast54 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Liggget, Where did you get the inlay for your pen? It sure turned out nice.


----------



## CSue (Jul 13, 2009)

That is simply amazing!  What a great piece of work.  Awesome!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 13, 2009)

Way cool.


----------



## djpnevans (Jul 13, 2009)

What can one say but WELL DONE there is a lot of work in there. So do tell how did you do it.
David


----------



## skiprat (Jul 13, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Wow, really nice work............ I'm talking lots of nice work!! Kinda reminds me of some of Eagle's work!



I agree.:biggrin: Even Eagle would have been proud to have done that.
Excellent work!!!:biggrin:


----------



## mickr (Jul 13, 2009)

Astounding


----------



## tim self (Jul 13, 2009)

And that took you about 10 minutes to do right?  Totally awesome.  Love the work.


----------



## bobindayton (Jul 13, 2009)

That is an amazing pen. How do you cut such a perfect ocal into the blank? I looked at you cross pens and the are perfect fits with the inlay.

Bob


----------



## WoodenRanger (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.  That was my 2nd go around.  The 1st attempt the inlayed did not look right when I turned it.  To make the hole for the inlay I made a jig that  I use with my router.  The rest of it is done shaping the wood pieces on a sander on my lathe and putting them together like a mini puzzle.  Then dying some epoxy and pouring it in for the sky background.  I do not have a lot of time so the pen took several months working on it a little at a time.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 13, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 13, 2009)

I really like that pen and I like the other one like it on your web site! Well done!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 13, 2009)

That is an awesome pen.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 13, 2009)

Woody, the pen is very inspiring.  Beautiful work.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 13, 2009)

Very awesome.  I havent seen anything like it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Echo all comments above!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 13, 2009)

Excellent work and pen!


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nicely done! Excellent!


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 13, 2009)

that is lots of awesome!


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 13, 2009)

Truly, a work of art.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 13, 2009)

Nicest inlay work I have seen on the forum since joining April 2007!


----------



## stoneman (Jul 13, 2009)

Great job. This one is a real beauty.


----------



## watchman7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Really hard to come with any additional words to describe that pen. It is a real testamonial to your art that you would spend the time to make it perfect. I have a feeling that you will be blessed in many ways for making it.


----------



## shull (Jul 13, 2009)

Beautiful work of art.  Your eyes are obviously better than mine are.
When are you going to post the tutorial? :rotfl:


----------



## Moosewatcher (Jul 14, 2009)

Steve, I don't think anyone ever asked Michaelangelo or Picasso to write a tutorial.  :winkShades of Herringbone, I got the joke).


[Beautiful work of art. Your eyes are obviously better than mine are.
When are you going to post the tutorial? :rotfl:]


----------



## gketell (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow now that is a gorgeous piece of workmanship!!  Beautifully done!!!


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 14, 2009)

WoodenInk said:


> I appreciate that on two fronts, firstly as a Christian it reminds me of the origins of my faith, secondly as an artist it makes me droooll!! well done. Amos





skiprat said:


> Even Eagle would have been proud to have done that.
> Excellent work!!!:biggrin:





watchman7 said:


> Really hard to come with any additional words to describe that pen. It is a real testamonial to your art that you would spend the time to make it perfect. I have a feeling that you will be blessed in many ways for making it.





Three statements I could NOT have said better!!!!!!!!


Your choice of materials is very appropriate and superbly executed. Rock on, brother!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought I had commented on this, but I guess I hadn't. Really, that is awesome! I can't think of anything else to say, as it has already been said. Really, great work!


----------

